# 6 x 30 ft space... help!



## karloevaristo (Oct 11, 2011)

Planning to put up a small bistro type place... and found this space that's in a really nice location, rent is very cheap, very accessible. The only problem is, it's kinda small... The space it has is actually not that bad, but it's just that the dimension's weird...

It's 6 feet by 30 feet... so it's like a corridor type of space... and I'm just talking about the dining space here...

Any ideas on how I can turn this corridor to a 10-12 seater? I know it's a long shot but I kinda hate to let this pass given the very good location it's in...

The most obvious I guess is putting a long counter along the side with chairs... but that means the guest would be facing a big a** white wall...

Suggestions? Anyone? :wink:


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 11, 2011)

karloevaristo said:


> Planning to put up a small bistro type place... and found this space that's in a really nice location, rent is very cheap, very accessible. The only problem is, it's kinda small... The space it has is actually not that bad, but it's just that the dimension's weird...
> 
> It's 6 feet by 30 feet... so it's like a corridor type of space... and I'm just talking about the dining space here...
> 
> ...



What country do you live in? If you live in the US that is going to be a tight space if you keep within the ADA standards for accesability, I think it is currently 42 inches. Which would be tight if you had 4x tops. 

I guess I would put a series of 2 tops to put down the middle with a fold out sleeve on one side. Then maybe a high top bar with three or four seats on each end. Seating 10-12 would be easy.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 11, 2011)

You could put a narrow 18" bar table down the middle, that would leave 2'3" clearance on either side for bar chairs. Might be a bit tight for servers to pass, though. It would definitely allow you to seat 24+ customers. Or you could do like many tapas bars in Barcelona do and put only a 1' counter running down each side for guests to rest their drinks and small plates on and FORGET ABOUT CHAIRS altogether. Mirrors on each length of wall will give the illusion of more space.


----------



## Rin (Oct 11, 2011)

My paint skills clearly suck, but that is probably what I would do. Make the place full of doubles.

or if you want to kill a single table, you could do this






and you get a nice little bar and a service bar

btw, Hi long time lurker of the forums.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the lurker coming out with diagrams


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome Rin!


----------



## karloevaristo (Oct 12, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> What country do you live in? If you live in the US that is going to be a tight space if you keep within the ADA standards for accesability, I think it is currently 42 inches. Which would be tight if you had 4x tops.
> 
> I guess I would put a series of 2 tops to put down the middle with a fold out sleeve on one side. Then maybe a high top bar with three or four seats on each end. Seating 10-12 would be easy.



Philippines! Thanks for the suggestion... I like the fold out sleeves idea! I'm thinking I could put a table for two by the wall and fold out the sleeve to add maybe two more seats if they're a party of four... fold out sleeves' a great idea... thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 12, 2011)

Why not just one giant "chef's" table? Couples or groups can sit across from each other. With the right menu/atmosphere, communal seating could be awesome.


----------

